# 500th post!!



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

Yay....half way to 1,000........suprised I eve made it this far  lol


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 29, 2008)

Still a noob!!!!!! ha ha


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, we all started there at some point in time!!!! **checks post-count....shuts up....**


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Aaaah...the innocense of the youth....imagine to be young again NJ....500 posts! Well done, looking forward to more posts buddy!


----------



## <simon> (Aug 30, 2008)

Good stuff B-17engineer!!
Fair way ahead of me anyway!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

Keep on postin' noob!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Still a noob!!!!!! ha ha



I still remember this 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/i-m-300-posts-old-8632.html


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2008)

So when am I not a not a noob? Or will I never not be a noob?


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope, I passed 2000 and am still a noob


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2008)

damm.....lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

You'll be promoted one day....maybe.....


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 30, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Nope, I passed 2000 and am still a noob



Well, that _would _explain the trainingwheels on my keyboard...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Freebird (Aug 30, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Aaaah...the innocense of the youth....imagine to be young again NJ....500 posts! Well done, looking forward to more posts buddy!





B-17engineer said:


> So when am I not a not a noob? Or will I never not be a noob?



Well at about 1,000 posts you are no longer a noob. {More like a veteran noob!   }

And Njaco Lucky send a special reward for 1,000 posters.....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

Some reward that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2008)

At 1500 posts, it isn't wearing glasses.....


----------



## Freebird (Aug 30, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> At 1500 posts, it isn't wearing glasses.....



B-17 Too bad {or not!} the "500 post" lady is on vacation....

  


BTW you'll need a note from your parents...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2008)

Noob here probably ends between 1000 and 3000 (but if you have been here for years it sort of discounts against post count). As for congratulations come back when you reach 5 figures  Congrats all the same...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## Clave (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a picture which explains your position relative to Wayne:


----------



## Freebird (Aug 31, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Noob here probably ends between 1000 and 3000 (but if you have been here for years it sort of discounts against post count). As for congratulations come back when you reach 5 figures  Congrats all the same...




According to Les's pics thread, "our Most Senior Members, all with over 1,500 posts to their credit..."

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/new-updated-member-mugshot-gallery-14004.html


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just to show no hard feelings you can have the one on the



bottom


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2008)

I am going to have nightmares for the rest of my life :'( lol but that is sick minded wilbur lol


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2008)

freebird said:


> According to Les's pics thread, "our Most Senior Members, all with over 1,500 posts to their credit..."
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/new-updated-member-mugshot-gallery-14004.html



True but that needs updated now... (my picture is about 2 years old if not more - more recent ones are in the Updated thread).


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2008)

Careful Wilbur so that you don't get temporary ban for nudity....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

How about banning him for occular pollution!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

Something like that might work....! Or even for some health and safety reason...


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

lol you have scarred me for life Wilbur


----------

